# Safer pesticide



## troy (Dec 27, 2015)

Anybody use this for scales or mealybugs?


----------



## Carkin (Dec 28, 2015)

I have used Safer end all 2 (not sure what the difference is), and it works very well! I had to spray the plants a few times though.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2015)

Often used similar stuff in my life.


----------



## troy (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you, I will use it


----------

